# Woodworking Demos



## digfire (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi All, 

I found this and wanted to post it here in case someone lives in this area. This can be a good way to get you started on any projects you have in mind. 

Woodcraft in Toledo is giving these free demos

1. Wolverine Sharpening System	Saturday, February 28, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM	
2. Relief Carving	Saturday, March 07, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM	
3. Dennis & Les Workshop: WoodRiver Scrub Plane	Saturday, March 14, 9:30 AM - 11:00 AM	
4. Chip Carving	Saturday, March 14, 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM	
5. Table Saws Safety	Saturday, March 14, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM
6. Upcycled Bird House	Saturday, March 21, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM
7. Mastering the Kreg Master System	Saturday, March 28, 1:00 PM - 2:30 PM	
8. Sharpening Carving Tools	Saturday, April 04, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM
9. Ready2Rout Electronic Fence	Saturday, April 04, 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

plumefosset, do you know if there is a web sight for this company?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Frank. Woodcraft is a chain store specializing in woodworking tools and supplies. I've attended a few of their seminars at the Sterling Heights,MI store and found them to be very informative. If you live close to one, I highly recommend checking their schedule. Best part is that they are offered FREE of charge.


----------



## stevenjones (Feb 27, 2015)

This looks awesome, I wish we had some initiative like this in my neighbourhood!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rockler also has demos. At least the one in Houston does. I get emails from them. Typically they are on Saturdays at 11am.


----------

